# 2018 Fifa World Cup Thread



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 13, 2018)

Kicks off June 14th in Russia. Looking forward to this. How do you think your country will do (if they have qualified) and who do you think will win the tournament? I stuck £100 on Spain to win only to find out this morning that they have sacked their manager 1 day before the tournament! 

Group A: 
Russia 
Saudi Arabia
Egypt
Uruguay

Group B
Portugal
Spain
Morocco
Iran

Group C
France
Australia
Peru
Denmark

Group D
Argentina 
Iceland
Croatia
Nigeria

Group E
Brazil
Switzerland
Costa Rica
Serbia

Group F
Germany
Mexico
Sweden
Korea Republic

Group G
Belgium
England
Tunisia
Panama

Group H
Poland 
Senegal
Colombia
Japan


----------



## StevenC (Jun 14, 2018)

As ever, no horse in this race so I'm supporting Germany because they were the most fun to watch last time.

Shame the first game matchup is so low quality, but what a first goal of the tournament!


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2018)

StevenC said:


> As ever, no horse in this race so I'm supporting Germany because they were the most fun to watch last time.
> 
> Shame the first game matchup is so low quality, but what a first goal of the tournament!



I'm just bummed the team I actually support (Germany) is in with my homeland team that I also support (Sweden), bittersweet wins for me


----------



## StevenC (Jun 14, 2018)

MFB said:


> I'm just bummed the team I actually support (Germany) is in with my homeland team that I also support (Sweden), bittersweet wins for me


Yeah, that'll be a tough group for Sweden to come out of.


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, that'll be a tough group for Sweden to come out of.



If Mexico's odds to win are any indication, they're a squad composed of garbage cans, so hopefully that helps them, but I expect Germany to take their first match, so even if that happens then they meet up in the next game


----------



## blacai (Jun 14, 2018)

Spanish guy here living in Germany... after firing the coach two days before the first match I think this will be fun at least.
I don't care about football itself, but in Germany the atmosphere is really impressive.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 15, 2018)

Spain Vs Portugal is a cracking game so far.


----------



## lurè (Jun 15, 2018)

This sums up Italy at the world cup


----------



## r33per (Jun 16, 2018)

https://babylonbee.com/news/strong-link-found-between-watching-soccer-being-incredibly-bored/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 16, 2018)

Portugal vs Spain was an amazing match.


----------



## blacai (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Metropolis (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm so bitter for the fact that Finland hasn't made it's way into any major tournament. Level in Europe is so damn high to get through qualifications.

I'll probably have my bet on Germany as always, if there is not any surprises of course.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 16, 2018)

Oof, not a good day for scoring penalties.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Spain - Portugal was a great match, the other ones I've seen so far... not so much. Having no idea how good any of the other teams are, I'd say it's going to be one of those two. The Germans were rubbish in their last games, but the same was true for most of the last world cup until the game vs Brazil, so... you never know  As much as I was rooting for Iceland, the performance of Argentina was rather disappointing.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 16, 2018)

France and Argentina were quite disappointing today. Thought Iceland showed great team spirit and Peru rather unfortunate to not come away with at least a point against Denmark.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2018)

Well color me super disappointed, Germany down to Mexico in round 1


----------



## lurè (Jun 17, 2018)

Underwhelming Germany, Mexico was a big surprise


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 17, 2018)

Great result for Mexico. Germany will still qualify and be there or thereabouts as usual.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 17, 2018)

So... Mexico was way better than I expected, Germany... actually better than I expected in parts. Technically. They just seemed not to care if they won or lost. Horrible attitude. If they manage to play as if they'd want to win, I'd say the team has a lot of potential. A lot more than Argentina showed yesterday. Lets see how Brazil fares...


----------



## lurè (Jun 17, 2018)

Well played Switzerland, they managed to get back after the first goal: solid 1-1.
Brasil showed a lot of technicality, but not so much substance.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2018)

And just like that, the worst team in the tournament is through to the quarter finals.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, apparently Egypt was even less good than the worst team... honestly, I thought they were the better team for most of the match. Not exactly great, but there were a lot of rather underwhelming games so far.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 20, 2018)

So that's Russia and Uruguay through so far. Russia have been a revelation and Uruguay a big
disappointment. Thought Morocco were brill today as well and deserved something from their match against Portugal. Spain vs Iran kicking off now, just cracked my first beer.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 20, 2018)

Iran 0 - Spain 1 final score. Spain for being such a technically brilliant side really do need a plan B
instead of death by passing all the time.


----------



## lurè (Jun 21, 2018)

Argentina totally non existent, Croatia absolutely dominated the entire match: 3-0 for them.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 21, 2018)

Didn't see that coming at all. I only saw the second half, but that was entertaining. And the argentinean defense was absolutly hilarious at times, almost slapstick. Well done Croatia.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 21, 2018)

That was a fun watch, Croatia seems to have a pretty solid team


----------



## StevenC (Jun 23, 2018)

Very good second half from Germany. That's the team we know!


----------



## devastone (Jun 25, 2018)

Definitely will be interesting to see who will go through at this point. 

Theoretically Argentina isn't out yet, but they will have to show up and play their next game to have a shot and I'm not sure if that is going to happen. 

Germany should be able to go through, but Sweden could have a good game against Mexico and spoil it. 

Croatia has looked great so far. 

Russia is through, but has only played one "real" team and didn't fare too well. Uruguay looked good in that game. 

England v Belgium should be a good game on Thursday for first place in Group G. 

The real fun starts this weekend!


----------



## blacai (Jun 27, 2018)

And... germany is gone.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hilarious. But a bit predictable. Other teams fight, or at least give all they got. Except for the Germans. Way too much of "can't be bothered". I don't know who it was, but watching England - Tunesia, it was 6:0, one of the English players missed the goal and he was so mad at himself, if that guy would have been German and it was 0:6, he would have just shrugged and gone back to sleep. But what do you expect? Even when the performance is total rubbish the coach says they're on a mission to defend the title, if they win pretty much by accident he claims he's done everything right. It doesn't help that Löw apparently has long since stopped using actual performance on the field as a means to determine who is going to play in the next match...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm a bit bummed out that Germany has gone. Was looking forward to a last 16 match Vs Brazil. Still can't believe they didn't have Leroy Sane in the squad. I almost bet on Germany but Sane's omission was the reason I ended up plumping for Spain who aren't exactly playing all that well either.


----------



## lurè (Jun 28, 2018)

So far imho Brasil has the most chances.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 28, 2018)

lurè said:


> So far imho Brasil has the most chances.



Probably the best side followed by Croatia.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 1, 2018)

Maybe someone should have told the spanish that you have to score goals to win  Amazing save on that last shot by the Russian keeper.


----------



## lurè (Jul 1, 2018)

So far I'm really liking this world cup.
The underdog teams are showing a more solid teamplay than the "bigger" favorites.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 2, 2018)

Japan was a total underdog against Belgium, but they did score two times at the second half. After that Belgium had one lucky goal and a total awakening from their sleep, and ended 3-2 for Belgium. Japan could have even defend that 2-0 but they didn't which was very entertaining, totally one of the best games so far in this World Cup.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2018)

/flex


----------



## SD83 (Jul 12, 2018)

Apparently now it is "Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 120 minutes and at the end, the Croatians win". I'm definitly looking forward to that final. Who would have guessed the last match of the world cup is France - Croatia


----------



## lurè (Jul 12, 2018)

I was hoping for Croatia-Belgium as final, but Croatia-France is fine too.


----------



## lurè (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry France


----------



## Zado (Jul 12, 2018)

^Pretty much. But France will win, their team has been far superior during the whole tournament.

That said, I'm going to support Croatia, they're the bros for those who live in the region of Serenissima.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well done France. The 1:0 was a shame, but other than that, well deserved victory. Also, most hilarious goal of the tournament  Definitly entertaining!


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2018)

Croatia moral winner of the whole tournament, great, great team, not spectacular but very hardworking! Kudos, bros!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 15, 2018)

All that salt.


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2018)

Maybe now Europe wont look down on immigration anymore


----------



## StevenC (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm starting to get the feeling it's not coming home.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 19, 2018)

Zado said:


> Maybe now Europe wont look down on immigration anymore



What the... oh, you're italian, ok...


----------



## stams (Aug 6, 2018)

StevenC said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling it's not coming home.


Ha!


----------

